# IUI for a second child



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

Well, my story is not a happy one. I had my beautiful boy only 4 weeks ago and he was born sleeping due to a rare problem I developed - Acute Fatty Liver of Pregnancy. I will not develop it again and all the advice I have had from docs and midwives is to try again as soon as I am physically ready.  

We were lucky to conceive on our first try of IUI and are now desperate to have a brother or sister for Oscar as soon as possible. My fertility clinic will see me in 3 months (if I have not fallen naturally). 

What I am trying to ask is if it was successfull for you first time did it also work first time for your second child? 

Thanks 

Caz


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi caz
        So sorry to read of your sad loss.  Although I cant really answer your question everyone seems to say that you are at your most fertile after giving birth.  I'm sure people will give you lots of advice but go with how you feel and when you and hubby feel ready start trying again.  You have already been on an extremely difficult journey I sincerely hope that things work out well for you and you acheive what you want... you really really deserve it.  Stay strong and positive and good luck with everything


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, 

Sorry to hear of your loss    , you must be devasted, but one good thing is that you are thinking positive for another baby  ( i know you can never replace little Oscar   ) 

Im sure if it worked for you once, there is no reason why it couldnt work again ... 

I wish you    on your journey ... 

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

